# Verbal focus -um- verbs (nuances)



## meetmeinnyc

I would appreciate if anyone could tell me the differences in nuance between these pairs of expressions below.

Bakit ka umiiyak? - Bakit ka naiiyak? 
Bakit ka tumatawa? - Bakit ka natatawa? 
Umupo kayo - Maupo kayo 

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## DotterKat

The um- verbs are actor-focused verbs, meaning that the emphasis of the sentence is on the actor or doer of the action performed.  The difference in nuance between your sentence pairings centers on deflecting this focus away from the actor as a way of being less direct, less confrontational, perhaps a way to avoid embarrassment or generally to simply be more polite. The English translations will not be exact.

1)Bakit ka umiiyak? _Why are you crying?  _- Bakit ka naiiyak? _What is it that is making you cry?
_
2)Bakit ka tumatawa? _Why are you laughing?_ - Bakit ka natatawa? _What is it that is making you laugh?
_
3)Umupo kayo. _Sit down_ (as in a command) - Maupo kayo. _Be seated / (Please) be seated._


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks so much for clearing up my questions that had been bothering me for the longest time! Really appreciated!


----------

